# USED Paddle Board SALE! - Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We have some used Starboard SUPs, NRS inflatables, and a couple of Riviera 404 SUPs for sale. Prices and conditions vary. check them out on our site, or stop by the shop at 3600 Arapahoe Ave. Boulder, Colorado. We have about 4 of the used Starboard Big Easy boards and multiples of some of the inflatables. SUP boards for sale

Colorado Water Sport/Whitewater Tube Co. 
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303
720-239-2179


----------

